# Can I collect my dole in another county



## Rainbow08 (16 Sep 2010)

I was recently made redundant. Was living and working in dublin. From down the country,returned home to sign on. This is little or no hope of me finding work down here. I want to move back up to the east coast. 
Can I claim my job seekers allowance in a different county if I decide to move back up to the capital or elsewhere. Thank You.


----------



## Time (16 Sep 2010)

Yes you can. Simply inform them of your change of address.


----------



## Marietta (17 Sep 2010)

I think you can only claim jobseekers benefits for 3 months in another EU country and not jobseekers allowance. Check with your local welfare office.


----------



## Time (17 Sep 2010)

He said county and not country.


----------



## ajapale (18 Sep 2010)

Time said:


> He said county and not country.



Whats the story if the county is in NI?


----------



## Marietta (18 Sep 2010)

ajapale said:


> Whats the story if the county is in NI?


 

as per my post above


----------



## ajapale (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks Marietta


----------

